# A Message to a Loved Maltese



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dearest Monkey

I know that I chose “Snowy” as your name back in 2004, just before the family’s trip to snowy Garmisch. You were as teeny tiny as a snow ball at 3 months old; so white in colour and gosh so adorable. Snowy fits you perfectly and we can stick with it as your official name until forever. I didn’t know that many more names can fit you as well though. Little did I know that you were full of personality, character and adventure. No one told me about you so that I can be prepared. No one told me about the unexpected surprise of the bundle-of-joy-YOU who was going to enter my life and change it, to the better. I guess that my parents predicted my unconditional love and commitment that I would have for you when they decided to surprise me with you, sitting one morning, in a gift box. You were and will always be the most beautiful gift someone ever surprised me with. Because of you, my unexpected gift, I was introduced to the Maltese breed. Because of you, I fell in love with the breed.

I learned so much about you following that special day. You are one fun, outgoing, goofy, adventurous, brave and playful maltese. So much personality is there in that small body of yours. I love your spirit, my dearest Monkey. I love your friendliness towards others. I love your playfulness and goofiness. I love how smart and communicative you are, my cute Snowy. I love how brave and adventurous you are. my Fish Snowy. Your love to diving and swimming adds the icing to the cake in my pool/ocean time. Thank you for passing the craze to my sweet Crystal.

31 March 2014 will mark a very special-to-me day. It will mark your 10 years in this planet. Ten years of unconditional love, fun and goofiness which you provided to me, family, friends and everyone who encountered your adorable presence. 

I’m sorry that I will be far away on that day, but I promise you that my mum, dad and sibling are gonna take good care of you while I will be away. They will shower you with love in my absence, until I return to you once again – and squeeze (um, I mean hug) your cuteness.

Thank you for everything, my beloved boy. I look forward to spending tones more healthy and good years with you. I pray that we will get plenty more together. I love you so SO much, buddy.

Words fail to express how special you truly are to me. 

Love 
The human who loves you so much 

~~~~~~~~~~
Since I will not be around in 31 March 2014, here are the photos of the soon to be birthday boy.. captured by cell phones, slr camera, cam corders...etc (from everywhere - random)









Posing cutely with Melon. Our first dog (poodle). Technically, Melon was the family's dog but she was my first best 4 legged childhood friend :heart: 








Monkey played a big role in helping me overcome the loss of Melon. 

Monkey has a big love for toys









My goofy boy









Capturing photos of him is something that I enjoy doing









Waves his paw 









And pretends to be a stuffed toy









Diving is one of his favorite activities 









I think that he believes that he is half Fish









He also enjoys surfing , if it involved jumping in the water afterwards









He usually loves to carry flowers and roses when you ask him to









Going for car ride is something that he looooves to do too









Here he is taking a bow 









Many times, I feel like squeezing his cuteness 









In Snowy's books, the beach is the most magical spot on planet earth









Belly rubs is something that he looooves too









Monkey Snowy is a natural at agility









Playing fetch is one favorite game of Snowy









Monkey smiles









And squeeks his squeeky toy 









My little drawing of my little maltese









For his birthday, I plan to get him everlasting treats to go with his Bento toy (he is addicted to this toy. I always have to take the toy away from him after a play session; otherwise, he will be like this for a long period of time lol )
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Your photos are so amazing! I loved the letter that your wrote, it did bring tears to my eyes and filled my heart with love. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

That was beautiful and your pictures are amazing.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Ever since I joined this forum I haved LOVED seeing Snowy (and Crystals) adventures you capture him so well in your words and pictures I feel like I know him! Its hard to believe he is going to be 10 he looks so young such a beautiful boy/malt/fish happy birthday for the 31st :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute Kat :grouphug: snowy truly is a special little guy, and you a special Mum. Xxx


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Snowy, we are celebrating our birthday on the same day! I will think of you and send you many virtual hugs and kisses!!! You are a truly special and beautiful boy! :heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That was beautiful. Love your pictures! Happy Birthday, Snowy!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I was almost afraid to read as I thought it might be another sad story...I'm so glad I did, what a great message and the pictures are priceless. Happy Birthday Snowy, we love to watch your antics, your mommie takes amazing pictures!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a great post. It made me smile whilst I'm at the cube farm. Thanks for sharing. Monkey and Crystal are as lucky to have you as you are to have them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so I open your thread Kat and the first thing I see is those big beautiful brown eyes:wub: and yes I knew who they belonged to:smootch:
Then I read your letter to Monkey Snowy, you made me cry, I could feel the deep love you have for him, you have been such a wonderful mommy to Snowy and Crystal, I know your heart hurts that you can't be there to celebrate Snowy's birthday, I am thinking Snowy will feel you in spirit, he knows you love him with ALL your heart.
I loved looking at Snowy's life in pictures, he's had the perfect life, gosh I'm jealous lol
It's hard to believe Snowy will be 10, Matilda turns 9 the 28th of April, where has time gone. I do wish Matilda and Snowy knew one another they would have so much fun playing ball.

Snowy I wish we could play ball together, you have always been my ball friend, I mean boy friend:wub: LOVE MATILDA:heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowy (aka Monkey) -- it's so hard to beieve that you're already going to be 10. Where has the time gone? You're still such an adorable and fun loving fluff. 

Hoping that you have a wonderful 10th Birthday.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to your wonderful Snowy. I'm sure he loves you as much as you love him. Thank you for sharing his life and adventures with us. Your photos always bring a smile to my face. Happy Birthday, sweet Snowy!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Snowy. Your pictures make his personality jump out and you are good artist too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Snowy!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Katkoota, her Snowy and Crystal, her pictures and the Katkoota drawings --- a major reason SM is so special.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Katkoota, her Snowy and Crystal, her pictures and the Katkoota drawings --- a major reason SM is so special.


:goodpost:


:smootch::heart:HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY TO MONKEY SNOWY:heart::smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Snowy!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Snowy, you are one beautiful little boy. It sounds like you and your mommy have been very busy fitting so many things and adventures into your life. Here is my wish for your and your mommy to get to celebrate many more birthdays in the years to come.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Such a beautiful tribute, Kat! Your Monkey boy looks incredible for his age. I hope he has a wonderful birthday


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh I love that little face!! Happy birthday snowy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltese manica said:


> Your photos are so amazing! I loved the letter that your wrote, it did bring tears to my eyes and filled my heart with love. Thanks for sharing this.


Thanks for looking through and for your words about my photos  I'm glad that you enjoyed. I'm leaving during the first few hours of the 28th March, so thought of sharing these photos before the 31st since I don't think that I will be capable of doing so by then. 



maltese#1fan said:


> That was beautiful and your pictures are amazing.


Thank you 



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Ever since I joined this forum I haved LOVED seeing Snowy (and Crystals) adventures you capture him so well in your words and pictures I feel like I know him! Its hard to believe he is going to be 10 he looks so young such a beautiful boy/malt/fish happy birthday for the 31st :chili:


Monkey woofs his thanks for the birthday wishes  

I'm glad that you enjoy hearing about him and his Sis. I tend to talk so much about them to everyone :blush: I think SM is one of these places where you can sound totally normaly for loving these precious creatures SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!!!!!!! I'm glad that among my family and close friends, my so-much-maltese-talk sound normal too :HistericalSmiley:



silverhaven said:


> What a wonderful tribute Kat :grouphug: snowy truly is a special little guy, and you a special Mum. Xxx


I'm glad that you enjoyed reading/looking through, Maureen :hugging: 
I do love goofy Snowy so much :heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fee said:


> Snowy, we are celebrating our birthday on the same day! I will think of you and send you many virtual hugs and kisses!!! You are a truly special and beautiful boy! :heart:


I think that it is awesome that both you and Snowy share the same birth day and month, Arnela  how cool is that. Snowy, Crystal and I wish you a very happy birthday for the 31st :chili: monkey thanks you for the good wishes :hugging:



donnad said:


> That was beautiful. Love your pictures! Happy Birthday, Snowy!


Thank you Donna. Snowy thanks you for the good wishes too ^_^



lydiatug said:


> I was almost afraid to read as I thought it might be another sad story...I'm so glad I did, what a great message and the pictures are priceless. Happy Birthday Snowy, we love to watch your antics, your mommie takes amazing pictures!!!


I'm glad that you enjoyed reading/looking through  Thanks for your words and wishes to Monkey. 



ladodd said:


> What a great post. It made me smile whilst I'm at the cube farm. Thanks for sharing. Monkey and Crystal are as lucky to have you as you are to have them.


I'm glad that you enjoyed. I sure am blessed with a Monkey and a Crystal :tender: 
Thanks for your words


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> so I open your thread Kat and the first thing I see is those big beautiful brown eyes:wub: and yes I knew who they belonged to:smootch:
> Then I read your letter to Monkey Snowy, you made me cry, I could feel the deep love you have for him, you have been such a wonderful mommy to Snowy and Crystal, I know your heart hurts that you can't be there to celebrate Snowy's birthday, I am thinking Snowy will feel you in spirit, he knows you love him with ALL your heart.
> I loved looking at Snowy's life in pictures, he's had the perfect life, gosh I'm jealous lol
> It's hard to believe Snowy will be 10, Matilda turns 9 the 28th of April, where has time gone. I do wish Matilda and Snowy knew one another they would have so much fun playing ball.
> ...


awwh thank you so much, dear Paula for your words. Monkey sends you and his long lost soul mate, Matilda tones of puppy kisses :hugging: I sure did enjoy sharing his antices with you and everyone else in SM (and continue to do whenever I get the chance). I know that Matilda and Snowy share a lot of these antics together  I do think that if they met in person, they would have had a BLAST together :chili: I do pray that both our malts will continue to have many many many many years of fun and fetch :tender: I love them so much :heart:




Lacie's Mom said:


> Snowy (aka Monkey) -- it's so hard to beieve that you're already going to be 10. Where has the time gone? You're still such an adorable and fun loving fluff.
> 
> Hoping that you have a wonderful 10th Birthday.


I know, right?! 10 years already? I can't believe it. I love this Monkey soooo much. He is my special blessing :tender:

I know that both my family will spoil him on the 31st. I will leave him (and Crystal) with them on the early hours of the 28th. Since I still did not pack, I don't know if I will have plenty of time for "just for fun" outing with the malts before that. Maybe I can squeeze in an hour or so for something that they both love. 

Thanks Lynn :hugging:



revakb2 said:


> What a beautiful tribute to your wonderful Snowy. I'm sure he loves you as much as you love him. Thank you for sharing his life and adventures with us. Your photos always bring a smile to my face. Happy Birthday, sweet Snowy!!!


Thanks Reva :hugging: I am happy to share him (and his sister) along in SM. I actually tend to talk so much about them :blush: Happy that it has always been normal to do it in SM 

(Monkey thanks you for the early birthday wishes and sends you tones of puppy kisses :wub



Ann Mother said:


> Happy Birthday Snowy. Your pictures make his personality jump out and you are good artist too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks 

Snowy woofs his thanks for the birthday wishes :hugging: 

I am glad that I can capture a little bit of his personality. If you met him in person, I bet that you will also be able to see more of the Goof ^_^ 



sdubose said:


> Happy Birthday Snowy!


Snowy woofs his thanks for the birthday wishes :hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Katkoota, her Snowy and Crystal, her pictures and the Katkoota drawings --- a major reason SM is so special.


awwh thanks :blush: well, SM is so very special to us for sure. I am thankful that we get to meet all these awesome and loving maltese people and all those super adorable and awesome maltese :wub: SM (with all its people and malts) have a special spot in our :heart: s. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> 
> :smootch::heart:HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY TO MONKEY SNOWY:heart::smootch:


Monkey Snowy woofs his thanks for the birthday wishes to his Auntie Paula and sends tones of puppy kisses :hugging: 



maggieh said:


> Happy Birthday to Snowy!


Thanks for the good wishes to Snowy :hugging: 



doggyluver5 said:


> Happy Birthday, Snowy, you are one beautiful little boy. It sounds like you and your mommy have been very busy fitting so many things and adventures into your life. Here is my wish for your and your mommy to get to celebrate many more birthdays in the years to come.


Thank you so much for the wishes. I also hope that we get to spend many more MonkeyBirthdays going forward. I love him so much. Going into adventures with him is always a treat. He is right there, ready to go along and very curious to explore :chili:



zooeysmom said:


> Such a beautiful tribute, Kat! Your Monkey boy looks incredible for his age. I hope he has a wonderful birthday


Thanks :hugging: I hope so too; althought I can already picture my parents, early morning on the 31st -- Cheese treat will be something Monkey will sure have first thing in the morning. He goes crazy for cheese.




CorkieYorkie said:


> Oh I love that little face!! Happy birthday snowy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


awwh thanks and Snowy woofs his thanks for the wishes :hugging:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a beautiful post. I enjoyed all the pics of the wonderful Snowy! Happy early birthday sweet one.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

TLR said:


> Such a beautiful post. I enjoyed all the pics of the wonderful Snowy! Happy early birthday sweet one.


Snowy thanks you for the early birthday wishes, Tracey :hugging:

Thanx & I'm glad that you enjoyed looking through the post


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowy boy is truly special...not only to you, Kat...but to all of us.:wub::wub:

He is such a happy fun loving guy...Archie would have liked to play with him in his younger years. (before his arthritis).


Happy Birthday Monkey boy!!! :chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazing pics of little goofball, Kat! Makes me smile to see his smiling face again! 

Sending lots of hugs and kisses the way to all of you and a special early birthday one to little Snowy! :smootch:

Alexandra and the princess :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Snowy boy is truly special...not only to you, Kat...but to all of us.:wub::wub:
> 
> He is such a happy fun loving guy...Archie would have liked to play with him in his younger years. (before his arthritis).
> 
> ...


Awwh thanks Pat :hugging: 

Adorable Archie boy reminds me of Snowy in his cuuuuute and cheerful Smile :tender: kisses to the Archie boy are sent from me :tender: 



Alexa said:


> Amazing pics of little goofball, Kat! Makes me smile to see his smiling face again!
> 
> Sending lots of hugs and kisses the way to all of you and a special early birthday one to little Snowy! :smootch:
> 
> Alexandra and the princess :wub:


Monkey thanks you so much for the early birthday kisses, Alexandra :hugging:

I'm glad that you enjoyed looking through his photos ^_^ 

xoxo to both you and the Princess from all of us :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing more precious than the love we have with our fluffs. You express so well how we all feel about our babies.. It's hard to be away from them, for even a day. I missed my babies terribly while I was in hospital for 5 days..
You will soon be with your little babies!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Nothing more precious than the love we have with our fluffs. You express so well how we all feel about our babies.. It's hard to be away from them, for even a day. I missed my babies terribly while I was in hospital for 5 days..
> You will soon be with your little babies!


You're right, Michelle.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a message of "thanks" and greetings from Snowy to all his SM aunties - thanking you for the good wishes. I filmed this yesterday. Snowy performing his *speak* command / trick  
Snowy Sends his Greetings in *Woofs* 26 March 2014 - YouTube


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful post showing your love & devotion to Snowy...aka Monkey! I know he brings you great joy! You are such a good Malt mommy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, little monkey.b What a great life you are having.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So Monkey Man today is your official birthday so---standing & singing in unison:
Happy Birthday to you, H B to you, H B dear Snowy, Happy Birthday to you!!!!!
May all of your wishes be satisfied little man!:wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, what a sweet letter to the Monkey.:wub: Love, love the early photo with Melon. I can't believe it's been 10 years with Snowy. I remember you telling me the story about how and when you got him. It's been such a joy watching him (and then the addition of Crystal) over the years, playing, diving, surfing, chasing - they're by far the most active and well traveled dogs in Sunnyland.

Much love,
Linda and Bounce


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Such a beautiful letter to a sweet baby boy! :wub:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SNOWY! Lots of Birthday hugs from Princess Pearlan and I!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful letter and pictures, Kat! Happy Birthday, Dear Snowy. I hope you had a great day!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope Snowy had the most amazing 10th birthday ever. He is SUCH a special monkey and so full of life and happiness. you guys are lucky to have each other- it was certainly meant to be and I wish you guys many more years of swimming, surfing, diving, and belly rubs :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Awww, happy belated birthday Snowy! He always looks like he's having so much fun!


----------

